# ?? about Nordstroms Tailormade collection..



## maryb74 (Jun 4, 2005)

I know this doesn't come out til July, and I know the names of the colors, but I didn't know if anyone knew what colors were in the eyeshadow collections?  Like browns, blues, etc..?  Was thinking of getting it as a gift for a friend, but wanted to make sure.. Thanks...


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 4, 2005)

Look under Color Stories (on the top navigation bar) on the home page and click on Tailor Made to see the colors in the eye and lip palettes


----------



## maryb74 (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks...I checked it out, but I didn't see a picture, I saw the names of the colors.  I just wondered if anyone new like what shades were going to be in them.. But thanks for you help anyway..


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jun 4, 2005)

From the names/shades it seem like cool will be pinks and light colours while warm palette is browns, oranges, neutrals.


----------



## maryb74 (Jun 4, 2005)

That's kind of what I was thinking..thanks! Everyone on here is so helpful!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 5, 2005)

If you use the search function and look for tailormade, you should get the threads originally posted on the collection. I think I recall some descriptions of the colors in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




HTH!


----------



## Celina (Jun 5, 2005)

I saw this on MUA for the cool one, I hope it's accurate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swish, Print, Summerweight (dirty white pink with white frost) Printemps (light dirty mauve) Tailored (denim blue with blue frost) and Well Finished (light lavender frost)


----------



## vicuna1 (Jun 5, 2005)

So, to complete the descriptions (I'm a dork about this, but I need it to be complete for myself!) is:

Swish- soft bright pink with icy metallic shimmer
Print- muted grey flecked with shimmer
Summerweight- dirty white pink with white frost 
Printemps- light dirty mauve
Tailored- denim blue with blue frost
Well Finished- light lavender frost


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 5, 2005)

Outch.... Now I want Tailored, mmmm a denim blue with frost!! Yay!


----------



## lenjhn (Jun 5, 2005)

Ooh, where'd you get descriptions of the colors?


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 5, 2005)

Bummer.... those are really cool colors too bad I can't wear cools.... seems like I'll only be getting the warm one.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jun 5, 2005)

Damn it.  I don't live near any Bay stores, so unless I can get a CP of the cool palette, I won't be able to get anything


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 5, 2005)

warm palette!!! I'm gonna quote  *hair* from MUA here, this was her post & I came across it looking for info on tailormade 
 Quote:

  Finally some information on Tailormade (coming in july to nordies and Bay)   ( )
Here we go:

The warm palette is the bomb this time.

Remember jewell palette, how popular?

Anyway, it has vex, honesty, classic white, a brown satin, a haux-like colour which apparently looks at bit like star violet as well, a dark green colour (sort of a cross between humid and velvet moss)

that was the warm shadow palette, go to specktra.net to get official names

The cool palette: has swish, print and 3 other greys and are light to medium. There is also a medium dark royal blue (think contrast but brighter).

Also, about brushes. They are 

black. They come in square bags. packaging is cloth with black patent around it. Cloth (black and white pinstripe).
Linda  
 
[/b]

She also said that the brushes are in a case that look like a CD case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



& I believe wiffa1155 has also seen pics of the collection, so maybe she can fill us in??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm dying to get those brush sets!


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

ui? a CD case shape??? I'm getting nuts about the brush sets already!!!!!


----------



## martygreene (Jun 5, 2005)

Do we have color descriptions for the warm eye palette?


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

ishtarchick said:
			
		

> warm palette!!! I'm gonna quote  *hair* from MUA here, this was her post & I came across it looking for info on tailormade
> Quote:
> 
> Finally some information on Tailormade (coming in july to nordies and Bay)   ( )
> ...


----------



## martygreene (Jun 5, 2005)

duh, I glossed over that becuase it looke like it only listed the names, and not descriptions.

thanks.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 
_So, to complete the descriptions (I'm a dork about this, but I need it to be complete for myself!) is:

Swish- soft bright pink with icy metallic shimmer
Print- muted grey flecked with shimmer
Summerweight- dirty white pink with white frost 
Printemps- light dirty mauve
Tailored- denim blue with blue frost
Well Finished- light lavender frost_

 
I am for sure getting the cool palette. Denim blue nuff said.  
I was really excited about the brush sets but now that I've heard that they aren't that great of quality I think I'm just gonna save and start getting the full size ones.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 7, 2005)

* NEW INFO (FROM MUA member bathaddict)*
BRUSH SETS   $46

Glen Plaid bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Check bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Herringbone bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Pinstripe bag: 168se,190se,194se,252se,212se

PALETTES     $33
6cool eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glen Plaid compact) Swish, Print, Summerweight(L), Printemps(V), Tailored(VP), Well-Finished(L).
6Warm eyes: (Check Compact) Honesty, Vex, Woman of Means(VP), French Cuff(L), Classic White(F), Boutique Brown(S).
6Cool lips: (pinstrip) Sweetie, Syrup, Primped up, Fashion card, Silhouette, Dressing Room.
6 warm lips: (Herringbone) O, Fresh Moroccan, Haute Profile, Faddish, Fastidious, Tortoiseshell.

LIPGLASSES   $14
Lipglass: (checkerd) Taupe Notch, Check Please, Pinking Sheer, Nouveau Riche.


iRIDESCENT POWDERS     $19.50
Iridescent Pwd pressed:
Coupe D' Chic- Light pink with gold pearl
Buffed & Polished: Caramel Brown with gold Pearl


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_* NEW INFO (FROM MUA member bathaddict)*
BRUSH SETS   $46

Glen Plaid bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Check bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Herringbone bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Pinstripe bag: 168se,190se,194se,252se,212se

PALETTES     $33
6cool eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glen Plaid compact) Swish, Print, Summerweight(L), Printemps(V), Tailored(VP), Well-Finished(L).
6Warm eyes: (Check Compact) Honesty, Vex, Woman of Means(VP), French Cuff(L), Classic White(F), Boutique Brown(S).
6Cool lips: (pinstrip) Sweetie, Syrup, Primped up, Fashion card, Silhouette, Dressing Room.
6 warm lips: (Herringbone) O, Fresh Moroccan, Haute Profile, Faddish, Fastidious, Tortoiseshell.

LIPGLASSES   $14
Lipglass: (checkerd) Taupe Notch, Check Please, Pinking Sheer, Nouveau Riche.


iRIDESCENT POWDERS     $19.50
Iridescent Pwd pressed:
Coupe D' Chic- Light pink with gold pearl
Buffed & Polished: Caramel Brown with gold Pearl_

 
I didn't know they were getting other stuff with this collection I thought it was just the palettes and brush sets. I can't wait to see the checkered l/s they'll prob be sooooooo cute. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
* NEW INFO (FROM MUA member bathaddict)*
BRUSH SETS   $46

Glen Plaid bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Check bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Herringbone bag: 129se,219se,239se,266se,316se
Pinstripe bag: 168se,190se,194se,252se,212se
......

 
I didn't know they were getting other stuff with this collection I thought it was just the palettes and brush sets. I can't wait to see the checkered l/s they'll prob be sooooooo cute. Thanks for posting! _

 
Me neither! I went bananas when I read about the iridescent powders and lipglasses, the names sound so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've no idea of the colors & I alreday want taupe notch and nouveau riche, as well as the buffed & polished IPP


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 8, 2005)

* according to glamgylr in MUA this are the correct prices *

*Lip Compact $30
*Eye Compact $33
*Lipglass $16  ---> WTF?!???
*Iridescent Powder $23.50
*Brush Sets $46


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deery-lou* 
_With the MAC brush sets do they just come in a bag, they don't have those little slots like stila's?_


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have some pictures of the collection...  should i get them online??


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 11, 2005)

sorry, its blurry my camera didnt want to focus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## Lolita (Jun 11, 2005)

hmmm I *almost* had a mac-gasm... but then I realized Im not that crazy about the patterns OR colors. Hopefully they will be prettier in real life.

That being said Ill probably still get the warm eyes palette... if only I could figure out which hideous design it has.... which design is "check" anyways? is it the checkerboard-like pattern?

and am I the only person who doesnt like the face shot? Ick.


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 11, 2005)

i dont really like any of these... ill pass.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 11, 2005)

Just going off the descriptions I wanted Herringbone and Pinstripe brush set and the Warm Lip and Cool Eye Pallettes. After seeing the pictures those are still my choices. I will probably get the l/g just because.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 11, 2005)

I know the designs on them look horrid. I dunno what the hell mac was thinking.


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 11, 2005)

Also, the date says August 5-8 !?


----------



## Cyn (Jun 11, 2005)

wow, thanks for posting these!


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2005)

OMG!  Thansk so much for posting the pics!  I'm definitly getting 2 of the brush sets and the cool eye palette.  The other skin finishes look nice too.  Are those new fluid liners as well??

Also, I though that the cool eye palette was supposed to have Swish in it, but isn't swish a brighter frostier pink?  Th pink in the cool eye palette looks more like Pink Freeze or a pinker yogurt to me.  Maybe even a bit of Rio De Rosa, but not swish.  
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allie02044* 
_



_


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 11, 2005)

meaahh.. i'm not really feeling the patterns or colors at all either.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hopefully they'll be prettier in person...


----------



## Cyn (Jun 11, 2005)

I like the lip sets, but the e/s...meh.  I don't like so many pale colors.


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 11, 2005)

do i see two fluidlines pots there? new shades???
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_...
Also, I though that the cool eye palette was supposed to have Swish in it, but isn't swish a brighter frostier pink?  Th pink in the cool eye palette looks more like Pink Freeze or a pinker yogurt to me.  Maybe even a bit of Rio De Rosa, but not swish._

 
remember the holiday sets, pics were much more bright than the actual colors... that's what has me thinking I'm not gonna like the palettes in person (and i really want to love them!!!)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allie02044* 
_Also, the date says August 5-8 !?_

 
what?! oh please dont!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's gonna be too sad if i'd had to wait until august...
where does it say that?
and finally, anyone find out yet if the lipglasses are sets of 2 minis, or individually sold? i mean... $16 just bc of the patterned package?


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2005)

/\ Yeah, I thought I saw fluidlines as well, but I'm wodering if they're re-promotes of existing shades.  I talked to my counter today about the release date and they are still saying July 15th.


----------



## Celina (Jun 11, 2005)

It has to be still in July, at least it better be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am still getting the two eye palettes, the colors look off, but I agree about pics being less than true to life


----------



## lemurian (Jun 11, 2005)

It's nice to see pictures, but I can't help but feel like the colors must be totally off.  What are the chances of a lip palette containing nothing but orange lip shades?  

Furthermore, I don't really *get* the packaging.. is it actually fabric?  Sorry if this has been explained before, but I'm having a hard time resolving the new pics with previous information :/


----------



## paige3838 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ooh, I'm not loving those as much as I thought I would.  I had planned to get almost everything, but now I'm thinking maybe just a lip palette.  Hm.  The patterns aren't as cute as I had imagined.


----------



## vicuna1 (Jun 11, 2005)

What a relief to finally see pictures! I'll probably pass, too. The Fluidliners look like Royal Wink and Dipdown or Rich Ground. I have an appointment with a Dior national artist in a couple of weeks so I'm glad to see what MAC has planned ahead of time. Whew! On the other hand, those colors could be a little off...


----------



## Star (Jun 11, 2005)

I will probably get warm eyes & lips and two brush sets. 

Is the IRIDISCENT POWDER the same stuff they have now, but diff. colors?

If so, pass on that, too much shimmer/sparkle for my taste.


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 11, 2005)

looking closely at the pictures, it looks like it MAY actually be fabric on the top of the palettes.   the pink DOES look a LOT lighter than swish... but, who knows!!   The pamphlet says:

Inspired by the high class mode of the woman of means... A handsome collection of contemporary yet classic shades and accessories...Tailormade for our times.

A Spohisticated colour collection accessorized by a selection of brush sets and compacts dressed in check, pinstripe, herringbone and glen plaid finishes. With lips of red, taupe, pink or plum set against eyes of deep black or navy, you'll look bespoke, smartly couture, immaculately tailormade! Limited Edition. Exclusively at Nordstrom.

(Return To Learn Mac Pro Longwear Lustre Lipcolour August 5-8)  soo I was wrong about the date change, lol, just didnt read well.. sorry ladies!


----------



## MacLover (Jun 11, 2005)

I think I might just end up getting a brush set and lip palette.

I have to see this before I really make up my mind.


----------



## k_dimensional (Jun 11, 2005)

Aw, I was hoping I wouldn't like it! Damn. There goes my paycheck!


----------



## Shawna (Jun 11, 2005)

Meh, these palettes just aren't inspiring me to spend money at all.  I hope they are nicer in person.  New fluidlines would be nice, but they look like existing colours.  Maybe we will get one new one like with the d'bohemia collection.  Ah well, more money for my pro store visit.


----------



## afkate (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm sure the palettes look a lot better in person.  After all, nothing in the Warm Eyes looks much like Vex except for the light grey, and if Vex looks that washed out in the pic, I imagine that the rest of the colors must be richer in person also.  At least that's what I'm hoping!  MAC's had some crazy ideas, but making palettes full of varying shades of grey is a little much even for them!


----------



## glamella (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm gonna have to see these in person. The colors are inspiring from the pics, but I'm still curious about the warm palette for eyes.


----------

